# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Βοηθεια με τροφοδοτικο switching

## kostas30

την βοηθεια σας θα ηθελα με αυτο το τροφοδοτικο    το οποιο  δεν  ξεκιναει το πρωτευον παιρνει  ταση και ανορθωνει κανονικα    αλλα τιποτα    καθε  βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη  η αν μπορει να το αναλαβει καποιος ...

----------


## SRF

> την βοηθεια σας θα ηθελα με αυτο το τροφοδοτικο    το οποιο  δεν  ξεκιναει το πρωτευον παιρνει  ταση και ανορθωνει κανονικα    αλλα τιποτα    καθε  βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη  η αν μπορει να το αναλαβει καποιος ...


Που εχεις χαθεί εσύ βρε Κώστα? !!!

----------


## kostas30

Καλησπερα φιλε Γιωργο ολα απο το κακο στο χειροτερο πανε τι να σου λεω αλλα πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερω και θα πανε ολα καλα

----------


## SRF

Κατι έχω μάθει... από κοινούς γνωστούς μας της περιοχής σου! ¨Ευχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά φέτος! Αυτό το τροφοδοτικο από τι είναι? Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω!

----------


## kostas30

Γιωργο  ειναι απο αυτο HP AGILENT 8935 SERIES E6380A    το ειχα στην πριζα   κανα 3αρι χρονια με αραιη  χρηση  εκτος απο τομν τελευταιο χρονο που δεν το ειχα δουλεψει καθολου   καποια στιγμη πηγα να το ανοιξω   και ηταν ο διακοπτης   κολημενος τον χτυπησα  λιγο ξεκολησε  ανοιξε το μηχανημα   το εκλεισα   και μετα απο  κανα μηνα  παλι τα ιδια   αλλα δεν ξαναανοιξε   αλαξα διακοπτη τιποτα ειδα οτι το πρωτευων του τροφοδοτικου ειναι συνεχεια υπο ταση  ανορθωνει κανονικα αλλα δεν ξεκιναει . οταν εκανα καποιες μετρησεις  στην πλακετα υπο ταση ξεκινησε για λιγο αλλα ολες οι τασεις που εβγαζε ηταν στο μισο  περιπου.  αλαξα  ενα BUZ80  που φαινοταν υποπτο   αλλα τιποτα δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω ακρη

----------

